# Riflessione e provocazione green pass - vaccinazione



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.

Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
Il problema è che questo surplus di tamponi più o meno facoltativi si inserisce in quadro generale dove i tamponi molecolari sono pochi ed hai inserito anche i rapidi meno certi, comunque insufficienti ad avere il polso della situazione in un paese dove il tracciamento dal primo giorno è una chimera.
Ieri in Regno Unito secondo il bollettino covid sono stati effettuati 1,15 milioni di tamponi mentre qui meno di 300.000
E questo spread enorme continua a non essere spiegato dalle autorità sanitarie e politiche.

Ogni sabato sera e domenica vedo le chiese piene di vecchi, presumibilmente anche fragili, perchè per andare in chiesa al chiuso non serve il green pass.
Nessun problema personalmente anzi, tuttavia il fatto che si possano radunare decine di persone con questo profilo a rischio assoluto covid in una chiesa medio-piccola e centinaia in quelle più grandi o in cattedrale lascia alquanto dubbiosi.
Tre-quattro in una panca vedo comunemente.
Limitare la mobilità e le attività dei giovani mentre vecchi e malati possono ammassarsi al chiuso non ha nulla di logico.
Abbiamo visto che nessuno ha sollevato la questione ed è passato sotto silenzio.
Ai tempi di Conte c'è voluta la protesta della Chiesa per far tornare indietro l'esecutivo, per cui fuori alle chiese vedete il numero di persone come capienza massima, invece stavolta tutto liscio.

Siccome anche oggi leggo di estensione di green pass, non sappiamo chi saranno i malcapitati nella morsa a breve magari qualche categoria del pubblico impiego visto il collaborazionista Brunetta, allora lancio una riflessione-provocazione

Qual è l'appuntamento più importante nel prossimo autunno per la politica ?
Dato che l'Italia è tra i pochissimi paesi al mondo democratici che da un anno e mezzo subordina le elezioni al covid, ci sono le elezioni amministrative rinviate per il secondo anno consecutivo.

Il mio timore, visto che abbiamo al governo autentici pluripregiudicati nel crimine di fottere la gente e potrebbero tenere master in tal senso, è che più di qualcuno utilizzi il covid anche per discriminare le persone nei propri diritti politici.

Potrebbero esserci partiti che introducono, anche arbitrariamente senza una legge in merito, la vaccinazione come criterio per candidarsi in lista o per fare gli attivisti.

In futuro potrebbero esserci primarie aperte solo a chi ha green pass o addiruttura proprio il vaccino, chi le ha fatte quest'estate magari sarà per l'ultima volta.
Chiaramente mi riferisco a chi le fa, perchè storicamente certi partiti non le fanno figuiamoci con il covid in stato di emergenza.

Infine gran finale, il mio timore maggiore francamente, cioè arrivare al punto che ai seggi si va solo con la vaccinazione mentre per gli altri ci saranno forme alternative cartaceee oppure online del tutto manipolabili.
E non parliamo di quattro gatti, ma di parecchi milioni che possono tranquillamente orientare l'esito di ogni elezione anche se basterebbero poche migliaia come abbiamo visto in molti esiti incerti.


Voi che dite ?
Fantasia eccessiva oppure qualcosa potrebbe accadere realmente ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2021)

La mossa dei voti per posta è quella più probabile


----------



## Vinx90 (4 Settembre 2021)

Perché qui ancora credete che sto Green Pass sia stato introdotto per fini sanitari? Ma suvvia…li abbiamo solo noi e la Francia, Macron e Draghi…


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Che venga sollevata la questione circa la possibilità per i non vaccinati di votare ai seggi, è praticamente certo. Ma proprio quotata a 1 alla Snai. Per i non vaccinata sarà prevista la sospensione dei diritti civili, cosa che sta praticamente già avvenendo tra gli applausi dei più zelanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La mossa dei voti per posta è quella più probabile



Un'altra nostra profezia che è destinata ad avverarsi...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altra nostra profezia che è destinata ad avverarsi...


Bidet ha fatto scuola, del resto. Le sinistre di tutto l'Occidente si affilieranno presto alle poste e alle copisterie...


----------



## Sam (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Certo che può accadere, e con il plauso di tutta la gente ancora convinta che tutto ciò sia una tutela della salute pubblica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Infine gran finale, il mio timore maggiore francamente, cioè arrivare al punto che ai seggi si va solo con la vaccinazione mentre per gli altri ci saranno forme alternative cartaceee oppure online del tutto manipolabili.
> E non parliamo di quattro gatti, ma di parecchi milioni che possono tranquillamente orientare l'esito di ogni elezione anche se basterebbero poche migliaia come abbiamo visto in molti esiti incerti.


penso che sia scontato e anche logico. se non puoi entrare al ristorante perchè dovresti poter entrare alle urne che è ancor più "pericoloso" per il contagio?
ovviamente un voto per posta, se consentito, sarà difficilissimo da fare e parecchi voti andranno perduti (probabile che vadano perduti solo quelli di una certa corrente politica).

poi aggiungo la mia: sono 10 anni che governa chi non prende voti, cambierebbe qualcosa? no.
allora chissenefrega, fatti sto vaccino se vuoi andar a votare! tanto che voti o no cambia niente, se la prende solo chi crede agli asini che volano dammi retta!


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2021)

Invariabilmente, tutte le "menghiate da gombloddisdih" scritte su questo forum si avverano.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che sia scontato e anche logico. se non puoi entrare al ristorante perchè dovresti poter entrare alle urne che è ancor più "pericoloso" per il contagio?
> ovviamente un voto per posta, se consentito, sarà difficilissimo da fare e parecchi voti andranno perduti (probabile che vadano perduti solo quelli di una certa corrente politica).
> 
> poi aggiungo la mia: sono 10 anni che governa chi non prende voti, cambierebbe qualcosa? no.
> allora chissenefrega, fatti sto vaccino se vuoi andar a votare! tanto che voti o no cambia niente, se la prende solo chi crede agli asini che volano dammi retta!


Sei ironico, chiaramente.


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che sia scontato e anche logico. se non puoi entrare al ristorante perchè dovresti poter entrare alle urne che è ancor più "pericoloso" per il contagio?
> ovviamente un voto per posta, se consentito, sarà difficilissimo da fare e parecchi voti andranno perduti (probabile che vadano perduti solo quelli di una certa corrente politica).
> 
> poi aggiungo la mia: sono 10 anni che governa chi non prende voti, cambierebbe qualcosa? no.
> allora chissenefrega, fatti sto vaccino se vuoi andar a votare! tanto che voti o no cambia niente, se la prende solo chi crede agli asini che volano dammi retta!


che paragone è scusa ?
io entro, voto ed esco.
stiamo a distanza, neanche 2 minuti ci vogliono.
è come entrare in un negozio a comprare una cosa e te ne vai, mascherina e distanza
a prima mattina per esempio non trovi un cane, io di solito non faccio neanche la fila alla scuola.

amico mio, tu te ne freghi di troppe cose e la gente ti fotte così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.
Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Io ho scelto di non dare il mio voto più a nessuno dei candidati attuali. Non ci sono alternative credibili, e se anche reputassi qualcuno all'altezza dell'ardua situazione, sarebbe sicuramente inviso ai poteri forti, che fanno e disfano come conviene loro: lo hanno sempre fatto, anche ben prima del covid. Votare, specialmente in Italia, non ha più nemmeno senso.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
> Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.
> Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
> A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


La mia preoccupazione è proprio che il covid non sarà mai un ricordo. Ma quello che sta succedendo in Israele lo leggete?


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è proprio che il covid non sarà mai un ricordo. Ma quello che sta succedendo in Israele lo leggete?


Lo leggo.
Aumentano i contagi perchè il vaccino non conferisce totale immunità sterilizzante ma solo parziale.
L'incidenza dei ricoveri e TI su non vaccinati rimane molto molto peggiore rispetto ai vaccinati, dove è praticamente irrilevanti.
Gli ospedali restano sotto controllo e si procede con le terze dosi (che sembrano abbattere anche il rischio contagi).

Animo, ottimismo, fiducia nella scienza


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
> Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.
> Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
> A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


continueranno ?
e quando hanno iniziato di grazia ?
mi sembrano tutto fuorchè asociali francamente ed esauriti sono quelli che girano da soli in strada di notte in mascherina...i vecchi chiusi in casa o RSA sono i veri asociali e vaccinati per primi, quelli a cui il lockdown con coprifuoco sembrava vita normale se non per andare qualche giorno a innaffiare il cimitero.
praticamente l'unica situazione in cui usano il green pass questi è entrare in ospedale a far visita. quando possono

nel tuo ottimismo forzato dimentichi sempre che siamo nel pianeta terra con duecento nazioni tutte collegate, non siamo all'epoca medioevale che ognuno guarda il suo castello.
guarda la mappa mondiale delle vaccinazioni...


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> continueranno ?
> e quando hanno iniziato di grazia ?
> mi sembrano tutto fuorchè asociali francamente ed esauriti sono quelli che girano da soli in strada di notte in mascherina...quelli chiusi in casa o RSA sono i vecchi vaccinati per primi sono i veri asociali, quelli a cui il lockdown con coprifuoco sembrava vita normale se non per andare qualche giorno a innaffiare il cimitero.
> 
> ...


Il mio ottimismo non è per nulla forzato, si basa su dati e studi tangibili.
Finchè la gente continua a vaccinarsi, cancelleremo i rischi sanitari legati al covid e potremo vivere normalmente.
Chiaramente, visto che in molti si sono fatti gabbare da santoni e informazione manipolata, tocca spingerli a fare la cosa giusta.
In tutto ciò, giusto mantenere un margine di scelta, ma altrettanto giusto rendere la scelta sbagliata sempre meno conveniente. 
Quello che i non vaccinati possono fare oggi non sarà quello che potranno fare tra 2-3 mesi.
E quando il GP sarà esteso al lavoro, stai certo che saranno molto pochi i duri e puri che preferiranno la fame alla vaccinazione (visto che la direzione per raggiungere il famoso 85-90 è questa) 

Certo, l'ideale sarebbe abbinare a questa linea dura un totale controllo di chi può venire in italia (voglio SOLO gente con green pass, altrimenti te ne stai a casa tua, e una lista nera di paesi a rischio i cui abitanti non potranno mettere piede in italia. Chi arriva in barca si fa due settimane di quarantena assoluta, si fa la vaccinazione OBBLIGATORIA e poi se ne parla)


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mio ottimismo non è per nulla forzato, si basa su dati e studi tangibili.
> Finchè la gente continua a vaccinarsi, cancelleremo i rischi sanitari legati al covid e potremo vivere normalmente.
> Chiaramente, visto che in molti si sono fatti gabbare da santoni e informazione manipolata, tocca spingerli a fare la cosa giusta.
> In tutto ciò, giusto mantenere un margine di scelta, ma altrettanto giusto rendere la scelta sbagliata sempre meno conveniente.
> ...


quest'estate, prima delle ferie, ho letto tutte le regole dei paesi europei.
sai quante risate pensando a chi fa il duro sui media...il problema è di queste cose non si parla.
si poteva tranquillamente organizzare una serie di vacanze estere senza test sia all'andata sia al ritorno, pur privi di green pass di tampone o vaccinazione.
tutto nell'indifferenza collettiva.

le liste di paesi di cui parli servono via aerea e via marittima, ma via terra non puoi fare niente.
non puoi controllare ogni singolo mezzo che entra in Italia.
è una risposta standard a tutti quelli che fanno i discorsi come i tuoi, pensano di filtrare le persone.
è facile in aeroporto o in porto, impossibile via terra.


green pass al lavoro ?
per i dipendenti o anche per il datore di lavoro ?
da consegnare al medico del lavoro/ASL oppure il datore di lavoro controlla senza riferire ?
e gli autonomi ?


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Settembre 2021)

La domanda è quest inverno saremo di nuovo dentro un lockdown?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quest'estate, prima delle ferie, ho letto tutte le regole dei paesi europei.
> sai quante risate pensando a chi fa il duro sui media...il problema è di queste cose non si parla.
> si poteva tranquillamente organizzare una serie di vacanze estere senza test sia all'andata sia al ritorno, pur privi di green pass di tampone o vaccinazione.
> tutto nell'indifferenza collettiva.
> ...


Sembra tutto facile sulla carta. Ma che vuoi che sia...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mio ottimismo non è per nulla forzato, si basa su dati e studi tangibili.
> Finchè la gente continua a vaccinarsi, cancelleremo i rischi sanitari legati al covid e potremo vivere normalmente.
> Chiaramente, visto che in molti si sono fatti gabbare da santoni e informazione manipolata, tocca spingerli a fare la cosa giusta.
> In tutto ciò, giusto mantenere un margine di scelta, ma altrettanto giusto rendere la scelta sbagliata sempre meno conveniente.
> ...


Ti leggo con piacere, ma a me i santoni e i patriarchi dell'informazione manipolata sembrano più Burioni e Bassetti che la buonanima di De Donno...


----------



## sunburn (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mio ottimismo non è per nulla forzato, si basa su dati e studi tangibili.
> Finchè la gente continua a vaccinarsi, cancelleremo i rischi sanitari legati al covid e potremo vivere normalmente.
> Chiaramente, visto che in molti si sono fatti gabbare da santoni e informazione manipolata, tocca spingerli a fare la cosa giusta.


Esattamente. Aggiungo solo che se per caso la campagna di vaccinazione dovesse fallire, o per adesione insufficiente o perché nuovi studi dimostrino la non efficacia del vaccino, sarebbero dolori. Altro che green pass...
Al momento, vedendo l'andamento delle vaccinazioni e gli studi scientifici sull'efficacia del vaccino, l'ottimismo ha buoni fondamenti, contrariamente all'ottimismo di quelli che un anno fa dicevano "emergenza finita, basta dittatura sanitaria". E, visto che gli ottimisti dell'anno scorso sono i pessimisti di quest'anno, l'ottimismo di quest'anno non può che uscirne rafforzato. Sperèm!


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> La domanda è quest inverno saremo di nuovo dentro un lockdown?


per me sì, nuove varianti e nuovi pericoli.
Fauci, non l'ultimo arrivato, ha parlato di primavera 2022 per vedere la luce
prima di questa data non convince minimamente l'ottimismo

del resto se l'Italia avesse i dati britannici con decine di migliaia di contagi e morti a tre cifre quotidiani per il covid, almeno quel che dicono, sono convinto che i nostri politici sarebbero già schizzati come molle ai ripari.
i politici ormai sono prevedibili come il finale di un film *****.

ora hanno detto che aspetteranno un mese, ma i mascalzoni sanno cosa succederà con scuole e trasporti con il ritorno alla vita pseudonormale ed è prevedibilissimo che i contagi aumenteranno nettamente.
poi giustificheranno la loro vigliaccheria con l'aumento dei contagi, senza avere ancora gli ospedali pieni.
per gli ospedali bisognerà attendere qualche mese in più...


----------



## Walker (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
> Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.
> Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
> A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


Giusto, ed oltre a quelle che citavi nell'ultima frase (da piccolissimi) ci aggiungo pure quelli, per chi ha fatto il militare, fatti appunto durante l'anno di naja.
Purtroppo il servizio militare è stato abolito dal 1° gennaio 2005, e quindi molti under 35-40 refrattari alla vaccinazione anticovid non hanno ricevuto le inoculazioni polivalenti che ci hanno somministrato all'epoca (antidifterite, antitifo, antimeningococco, antitetano...), altrimenti sono straconvinto che la maggior parte di essi non si farebbero tutte ste paturnie mentali per un vaccino contro un coronavirus...
Un altro bel danno fatto dall'abolizione della naja...


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Perché qui ancora credete che sto Green Pass sia stato introdotto per fini sanitari? Ma suvvia…li abbiamo solo noi e la Francia, Macron e Draghi…


Ma cosa ti permetti di dire mai??? Pericolo per la società, soggetto da emarginare, no vax, complottista, negazionista, avverso alla scienza........!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ti leggo con piacere, ma a me i santoni e i patriarchi dell'informazione manipolata sembrano più Burioni e Bassetti che la buonanima di De Donno...


Ci sono sicuramente individui (Burioni, Bassetti, Ricciardi) che andrebbero esclusi da ogni consesso televisivo in quanto fortemente divisivi dannosi e incapaci di comunicare in modo serio


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che sia scontato e anche logico. se non puoi entrare al ristorante perchè dovresti poter entrare alle urne che è ancor più "pericoloso" per il contagio?
> ovviamente un voto per posta, se consentito, sarà difficilissimo da fare e parecchi voti andranno perduti (probabile che vadano perduti solo quelli di una certa corrente politica).
> 
> poi aggiungo la mia: sono 10 anni che governa chi non prende voti, cambierebbe qualcosa? no.
> allora chissenefrega, fatti sto vaccino se vuoi andar a votare! tanto che voti o no cambia niente, se la prende solo chi crede agli asini che volano dammi retta!


Personalmente mi cambia poco perchè sono ormai più di dieci anno che non voto più avendo capito che non serve più a nulla.
Fai correttamente riferimento ad una particolare corrente politica facendo un velato riferimento ai ricorrenti brogli elettorali. Hai perfettamente ragione, se si facevano prima pensa con questo nuovo metodo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che paragone è scusa ?
> io entro, voto ed esco.
> stiamo a distanza, neanche 2 minuti ci vogliono.
> è come entrare in un negozio a comprare una cosa e te ne vai, mascherina e distanza
> ...


tocchi tutto in ambienti chiusi dove toccheranno centinaia di altre persone, molto più pericoloso del ristorante dove te ne stai al tuo posto.
anche il negozio infatti è pericoloso.
"pericoloso" tra virgolette ovviamente.
va be mica tutti i non vaccinati vanno di prima mattina...

a me non mi fotte nessuno. vivo benissimo. non mi faccio problemi che non esistono. ce ne sono anche troppi nella vita figurati se mi preoccupo per farmi un vaccino del cavolo che fino all'anno scorso non aspettavamo altro e adesso guarda che casino...


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Invariabilmente, tutte le "menghiate da gombloddisdih" scritte su questo forum si avverano.


Dimostriamo ancora una volta con i fatti che noi milanisti abbiamo una mente pensante!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> *Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
> Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.*
> Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
> A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


O magari si trasferiranno altrove,soprattutto i possessori di p.iva,stufi di pagare sempre più degli altri.
Questo sarebbe il mio sogno,con le p.iva che scappano altrove per pagare mooolte meno tasse e l'Italia,con il suo bello e inutile obbligo vaccinale,ancora più nella merd.

Ma non solo le p.iva,anche tutti gli altri.
Che saranno sostituiti con le nuove risorse


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me sì, nuove varianti e nuovi pericoli.
> Fauci, non l'ultimo arrivato, ha parlato di primavera 2022 per vedere la luce
> prima di questa data non convince minimamente l'ottimismo
> 
> ...


Ma i britannici non avevano vaxxinato praticamente tutta la popolazione? 
Come sono possibili queste migliaia di contagi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Personalmente mi cambia poco perchè sono ormai più di dieci anno che non voto più avendo capito che non serve più a nulla.
> Fai correttamente riferimento ad una particolare corrente politica facendo un velato riferimento ai ricorrenti brogli elettorali. Hai perfettamente ragione, se si facevano prima pensa con questo nuovo metodo...


ecco vedi tu lo hai capito prima di me di non votare.
io volevo sempre non andare ma poi ci son sempre cascato. spero di resistere al prossimo giro.


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tocchi tutto in ambienti chiusi dove toccheranno centinaia di altre persone, molto più pericoloso del ristorante dove te ne stai al tuo posto.
> anche il negozio infatti è pericoloso.
> "pericoloso" tra virgolette ovviamente.
> va be mica tutti i non vaccinati vanno di prima mattina...
> ...


i problemi esistono realmente, al massimo sei tu che non vuoi darne rilevanza.
quando ti dissi l'anno scorso che nel 2020 l'Italia non avesse ancora recuperato dalla crisi del 2008, unico paese UE insieme alla Grecia, e che chiudere ancora avrebbe affossato una generazione intera indebitandola rispondesti che l'Italia stava già inguaiata a prescindere.
ora te ne ne freghi del voto che potrebbe essere indirizzato discriminando le persone.
per farti due esempi solamente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> O magari si trasferiranno altrove,soprattutto i possessori di p.iva,stufi di pagare sempre più degli altri.
> Questo sarebbe il mio sogno,con le p.iva che scappano altrove per pagare mooolte meno tasse e l'Italia,con il suo bello e inutile obbligo vaccinale,ancora più nella merd.
> 
> Ma non solo le p.iva,anche tutti gli altri.
> Che saranno sostituiti con le nuove risorse


quindi tu ti trasferisci per non fare il vaccino, con tutti i motivi per trasferirti che potresti aver avuto fino a 2 anni fa????????


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Giusto, ed oltre a quelle che citavi nell'ultima frase (da piccolissimi) ci aggiungo pure quelli, per chi ha fatto il militare, fatti appunto durante l'anno di naja.
> Purtroppo il servizio militare è stato abolito dal 1° gennaio 2005, e quindi molti under 35-40 refrattari alla vaccinazione anticovid non hanno ricevuto le inoculazioni polivalenti che ci hanno somministrato all'epoca (antidifterite, antitifo, antimeningococco, antitetano...), altrimenti sono straconvinto che la maggior parte di essi non si farebbero tutte ste paturnie mentali per un vaccino contro un coronavirus...
> Un altro bel danno fatto dall'abolizione della naja...


Ancora adesso i militari sono la categoria di persona più vaccinate.
Ricordo ancora a suo tempo le doppie dosi di iniezioni sui pettorali di noi soldati della naja.
Siringoni dal colore vinaccio. Dentro c'era di tutto e di più!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi tu ti trasferisci per non fare il vaccino, con tutti i motivi per trasferirti che potresti aver avuto fino a 2 anni fa????????


No,l'obbligo vaccinale (presente solamente in Indonesia,Turkmenistan e micronesia) sarebbe solamente la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> i problemi esistono realmente, al massimo sei tu che non vuoi darne rilevanza.
> quando ti dissi l'anno scorso che nel 2020 l'Italia non avesse ancora recuperato dalla crisi del 2008, unico paese insieme alla Grecia, e che chiudere ancora avrebbe affossato una generazione intera indebitandola rispondesti che l'Italia stava già inguaiata a prescindere.
> ora te ne ne freghi del voto che potrebbe essere indirizzato discriminando le persone.
> per farti due esempii solamente...


il voto non serve a niente, è uno strumento per farti sentire importante, ma non conti un kaiser. chiunque vada prenderà le decisioni "comuni" dettate non certo dalla loro testa.

la crisi cosa c'entra col vaccino e col covid? le chiusure erano sacrosante (e sono state troppo poche) ma non andavano bene, ora c'è il modo di non chiudere ossia VACCINARSI e non va bene lo stesso.
a te non va bene niente ma nello stesso tempo pretendi che la gente crepi di covid e non possa entrare in pronto soccorso per una gamba rotta, perchè tanto i numeri sono inventati.
e io dovrei preoccuparmi perchè qualche pazzo non vuol farsi vaccinare? fatti loro.
noi siamo solo di passaggio, polvere siamo e polvere ritorneremo.
il covid e le crisi le hanno avute tutti, se noi siam messi peggio degli altri DA SEMPRE non è colpa del covid o delle chiusure. la colpa è del popolo italiano che partorisce, crede e si fa fottere dapolitici corrotti. dicessero di andare a roma ad accopparli tutti, prendere un carro armato e far saltare tutte le case dei mafiosi e ricostruire sarei in prima linea.

vabbe la mia la conosci, almeno leggi e ricordi quel che uno pensa e lo dimostri riportando opinioni vecchie che neanche io ricordavo. molto meglio di quelli che ti mettono in bocca cose che non pensi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...



Che questa é una visione distorta del mondo che sembra un filmato fatto attraverso il fondo di una bottiglia.

Il Green pass e le limitazioni a lui legate hanno uno scomben preciso, portare sempre piú persone a vaccinarsi e garantire cosí la sicurezza per tutti.

Lo scopo é in parte raggiunto perché tanti per questo motivo si stanno vaccinando.

L’intensificazione di questa giustissimampolitica porterá a raggiungere lo scopo e a permetterci ti rimanere in una situazione pressoché normale, nononstante lo strenuo tentativo dei NO-Tutto di tenerci nella m.

Tutte le restanti considerazioni sono frutto di questa visione distorta del mondo….tra il divertente e il fantasioso per essere gentile.


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi tu ti trasferisci per non fare il vaccino, con tutti i motivi per trasferirti che potresti aver avuto fino a 2 anni fa????????


Il vaxxino è un passaggio intermedio in una politica liberista il cui scopo è appunto rendere strumento politico una emergenza sanitaria.
L'obiettivo è quello di azzerare il ceto medio, eliminandolo proprio dal tessuto economico e rendere milioni di medio e piccoli imprenditori bacino di forza lavoro sottopagata da sfruttare e senzxa alcun diritto lavorativo (e non solo).
Tantissime partite iva stanno chiuidendo e tantissime ancora chiuderanno. 
Questo è il disegno su cui sta abilmente lavorando Draghi che è espressione della finanza internazionale che nullla a che vedere con l'interese di noi cittadini da alcun punto di vista.
Lo ha dichiarato lui stesso (i modo velato e poco prudente) quando ha affermato che interi comparti del tessuto economico sarannoi destinati a cparire e non avranno alcun sussudio da parte dello stato perchè titenuiti non produttivi e funzionali al prossimoo modello economico cui si tende.
Il problema è che molti, moltissimi non si chiedono quale suia questo modello cui si tende.
Il modello cinese deve prevalere su tutta la linea le misure politiche volte alla salvaguardia della salute pubbblica sono artatamente funzionali al raggiungimento di altri obiettivi.


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che questa é una visione distorta del mondo che sembra un filmato fatto attraverso il fondo di una bottiglia.
> 
> Il Green pass e le limitazioni a lui legate hanno uno scomben preciso, portare sempre piú persone a vaccinarsi e garantire cosí la sicurezza per tutti.
> 
> ...


ieri Sileri, sottosgretario alla Salute, ha dichiarato che il green pass sia utile per qualche tampone in più...

ok, tanto non tarderà a palesarsi la situazione eventualmente.
vedremo se solo fantasie o quelle tre "provocazioni" succederanno davvero.

p.s.

qualche tempo fa Letta nipote aveva dichiarato qualcosa del tipo "in lista Pd secondo me solo vaccinati".
è vero che ne spara a profusione e che i segretari cambino più delle mutande da quelle parti, però attenzione


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> La domanda è quest inverno saremo di nuovo dentro un lockdown?


No


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma i britannici non avevano vaxxinato praticamente tutta la popolazione?
> Come sono possibili queste migliaia di contagi?


Perché i britannici hanno scelto di fare a più gente possibile la prima dose, ritardando così i tempi previsti per somministrare la seconda dose. Scelta che non si è rivelata particolarmente giusta


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me sì, nuove varianti e nuovi pericoli.
> Fauci, non l'ultimo arrivato, ha parlato di primavera 2022 per vedere la luce
> prima di questa data non convince minimamente l'ottimismo
> 
> ...


Non si può andare dietro a Fauci ormai


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Sulla chiesa pienamente d'accordo, inspiegabile perché non sia applicato il green pass li. Sulla politica si sta andando nella direzione che x entrare i seggi di vorrà il Green pass (e secondo me non ci sarà alcun voto x posta), incrementando così ulteriormente polemiche e scontri...


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il voto non serve a niente, è uno strumento per farti sentire importante, ma non conti un kaiser. chiunque vada prenderà le decisioni "comuni" dettate non certo dalla loro testa.
> 
> la crisi cosa c'entra col vaccino e col covid? le chiusure erano sacrosante (e sono state troppo poche) ma non andavano bene, ora c'è il modo di non chiudere ossia VACCINARSI e non va bene lo stesso.
> a te non va bene niente ma nello stesso tempo pretendi che la gente crepi di covid e non possa entrare in pronto soccorso per una gamba rotta, perchè tanto i numeri sono inventati.
> ...


Dici cose vere e di buon senso miste ad altre che francamente stonan non poco.
Dici che di crisi ne abbiamo avute coma tanti altri, ma questa crisi in questo momento storico dell'uomo è diversa da tutte le altre che lo hanno accompagnato nella sua storia, perchè alla base sono differenti le condizioni.
Partendo dall'assunto di base che si tratta di lotta di classe che si perpetra dalla notte dei tempi, adesso le condizioni di evoluzione tecnologia che ha raggiunto l'uomo lo pone anche nella condizione di poter creare sirtuazioni di vantaggio economico post bellico anche in assenza di guerre e spargimenti di sangue.
La possibilità di controllare la popolazione a 360° offerta da questo green pass (anch'esso come il vaxxino, un passaggio intermedio di una catena di passaggi che porteranno all'obioettivo fiinale) e dalla prossima banda larga con l'adozione del 5G e di prossime future ed ancora più invasive tecnologie, consentiranno dapprima il controllo totale delle persone, ridotte ad una condizione di precariato dalle politiche dell'emergenza, fino poi a renderle totalmente dipendenti e piegate alla nuova condizione di governo centralizzato. Già adesso Bruxelles detta l'agenda ai nostri burattini al governo, ma tra poco più di qualche anno anche questo centro decisionale verrà accentrato a livello globale.
Questo passaggio lo hanno denominatio il Great Reset sottolineando che nulla sarà più come prima e il risultato finale sarà un governo unico centralizzato con una serie di condizioni che non voglio spiegare al momento perchè il tutto risulterebbe troppo pesante...!
La società, il mondo deve essere resettato e rimodellato secondo nuovi paradigmi e lo stato di evoluzione tecnologica e scientifica che si è raggiunti faciliterà tutto questo proceso di transizione.
Siamo testimoni di questo passaggio perchè le nostre vite sono collocate in questo momento storico.
Avremo modo, stando insieme anche soltanto su questo forum di farci compagnia in questo processo che cambierà definitivamente le vite a noi ai notri figli ed alle generazioni future. 
Lo commenteremo nel contempo, nostro malgrado, come testimoni e attori/spettatori.
Ma in ogni caso.... "Andrà tutto bene"...


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di base sarà così, la vaccinazione diventerà talmente fondamentale per fare qualsiasi cosa che di fatto sarà impensabile non farla.
> Alla fine, ci sarà un 1-2% di particolarmente riottosi che continueranno a vivere chiusi in casa e asociali, probabilmente disoccupati ed esauriti.
> Il resto, volenti o meno, si sarà vaccinato per quieto vivere sociale.
> A quel punto, il Covid dovrebbe essere un ricordo per fortuna, quindi anche i riottosi, dopo un paio d'anni chiusi in casa potranno progressivamente tornare alla vita, ma sempre con limitazioni perchè per allora la vaccinazione covid sarà obbligatoria come le altre che abbiamo fatto da piccolissimi.


Non guardare il dito... Guarda la luna!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il vaxxino è un passaggio intermedio in una politica liberista il cui scopo è appunto rendere strumento politico una emergenza sanitaria.
> L'obiettivo è quello di azzerare il ceto medio, eliminandolo proprio dal tessuto economico e rendere milioni di medio e piccoli imprenditori bacino di forza lavoro sottopagata da sfruttare e senzxa alcun diritto lavorativo (e non solo).
> Tantissime partite iva stanno chiuidendo e tantissime ancora chiuderanno.
> Questo è il disegno su cui sta abilmente lavorando Draghi che è espressione della finanza internazionale che nullla a che vedere con l'interese di noi cittadini da alcun punto di vista.
> ...


Non potevi usare parole migliori


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché i britannici hanno scelto di fare a più gente possibile la prima dose, ritardando così i tempi previsti per somministrare la seconda dose. Scelta che non si è rivelata particolarmente giusta


Ma non hanno applicato il metodo scientifico nelle tempistiche delle somministrazioni?


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma non hanno applicato il metodo scientifico nelle tempistiche delle somministrazioni?


No Inghilterra hanno scelto volontariamente di dare subito la prima dose a più persone possibili andando fuori dai tempi previsti x la seconda dose. è una scelta che ci poteva anche stare ma che si è rilevata sbagliata (anche Israele era partito così, poi ha cercato di cambiare in corso)


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Perché qui ancora credete che sto Green Pass sia stato introdotto per fini sanitari? Ma suvvia…li abbiamo solo noi e la Francia, Macron e Draghi…


Che il green pass è una scelta politica penso che non lo possa mettere in dubbio nessuno. Che lo abbiamo solo noi e la Francia non vero. C'è in quasi tutti gli stati europei seppur con modalità diverse in Spagna c'era ma è stato tolto x decisione dei tribunali. Si va da un estremo all'altro...in Irlanda nei ristoranti e negli hotel entrano solo i vaccinati (non chi ha il green pass proprio solo i vaccinati), e questa è si discriminazione.


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Settembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Perché qui ancora credete che sto Green Pass sia stato introdotto per fini sanitari? Ma suvvia…li abbiamo solo noi e la Francia, Macron e Draghi…


Ma perché posti boiate.
Il green pass è attivo in tutti i paesi dell’ UE.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma perché posti boiate.
> Il green pass è attivo in tutti i paesi dell’ UE.


In Spagna avrebbero da ridire su questa tua affermazione.
Ma li ci sono tribunali come dio comanda


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Ma perché posti boiate.
> Il green pass è attivo in tutti i paesi dell’ UE.


Ma anche no. In Spagna avrebbero da ridire, e nella stessa Rep. Ceca dove sto io è praticamente solo cosmetico, in 3 mesi nessuno me lo ha mai chiesto per fare nulla, e per nulla intendo bar all'interno, ristoranti all'interno, cinema... e parliamo di un paese dove l'antigenico costa 7.50 euro eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il vaxxino è un passaggio intermedio in una politica liberista il cui scopo è appunto rendere strumento politico una emergenza sanitaria.
> L'obiettivo è quello di azzerare il ceto medio, eliminandolo proprio dal tessuto economico e rendere milioni di medio e piccoli imprenditori bacino di forza lavoro sottopagata da sfruttare e senzxa alcun diritto lavorativo (e non solo).
> Tantissime partite iva stanno chiuidendo e tantissime ancora chiuderanno.
> Questo è il disegno su cui sta abilmente lavorando Draghi che è espressione della finanza internazionale che nullla a che vedere con l'interese di noi cittadini da alcun punto di vista.
> ...


è così, ma già da parecchi anni.
per il vaccino... non favorisce di certo questa trasformazione che hai descritto. sono anni che si lavora a sta cosa. ma anche se fosse bisogna pensare che ad ogni modo il vaccino è utile alla salute.
non mi taglio le palle per far dispetto a mia moglie.



evideon ha scritto:


> Dici cose vere e di buon senso miste ad altre che francamente stonan non poco.
> Dici che di crisi ne abbiamo avute coma tanti altri, ma questa crisi in questo momento storico dell'uomo è diversa da tutte le altre che lo hanno accompagnato nella sua storia, perchè alla base sono differenti le condizioni.
> Partendo dall'assunto di base che si tratta di lotta di classe che si perpetra dalla notte dei tempi, adesso le condizioni di evoluzione tecnologia che ha raggiunto l'uomo lo pone anche nella condizione di poter creare sirtuazioni di vantaggio economico post bellico anche in assenza di guerre e spargimenti di sangue.
> *La possibilità di controllare la popolazione a 360° offerta da questo green pass (anch'esso come il vaxxino, un passaggio intermedio di una catena di passaggi che porteranno all'obioettivo fiinale) e dalla prossima banda larga con l'adozione del 5G e di prossime future ed ancora più invasive tecnologie, consentiranno dapprima il controllo totale delle persone, ridotte ad una condizione di precariato dalle politiche dell'emergenza, fino poi a renderle totalmente dipendenti e piegate alla nuova condizione di governo centralizzato. Già adesso Bruxelles detta l'agenda ai nostri burattini al governo, ma tra poco più di qualche anno anche questo centro decisionale verrà accentrato a livello globale.
> ...


il vaccino e il 5g non c'entrano niente. sono pare mentali.
questa roba in neretto è causata dall'immigrazione che abbassa gli stipendi e ti rende schiavo e un ingranaggio del sistema. questo è il vero punto, non il vaccino.
cosa mi controllerebbero se son vaccinato o c'è il 5g dai si possono avere idee fuori dagli schemi senza finire nel terrapiattismo.


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è così, ma già da parecchi anni.
> per il vaccino... non favorisce di certo questa trasformazione che hai descritto. sono anni che si lavora a sta cosa. ma anche se fosse bisogna pensare che ad ogni modo il vaccino è utile alla salute.
> non mi taglio le palle per far dispetto a mia moglie.
> 
> ...


No forse mi sono spiegato male, la somministrazione dei sieri ed il 5G non hanno ovviamente alcuna connessione. Era una elencazione degli strumenti in uso adottati per pianificare un controllo delle masse. Nessuna correlazione fattuale tra le due cose.


----------



## Vinx90 (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il green pass è una scelta politica penso che non lo possa mettere in dubbio nessuno. Che lo abbiamo solo noi e la Francia non vero. C'è in quasi tutti gli stati europei seppur con modalità diverse in Spagna c'era ma è stato tolto x decisione dei tribunali. Si va da un estremo all'altro...in Irlanda nei ristoranti e negli hotel entrano solo i vaccinati (non chi ha il green pass proprio solo i vaccinati), e questa è si discriminazione.


Mea culpa, mi sono, evidentemente, espresso male, solo in Italia e Francia abbiamo un Green Pass estremamente limitante, a breve sarà necessario pure per andare al Wc, in altre nazioni serve a poco, se non pochissimo.


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Mea culpa, mi sono, evidentemente, espresso male, solo in Italia e Francia abbiamo un Green Pass estremamente limitante, a breve sarà necessario pure per andare al Wc, in altre nazioni serve a poco, se non pochissimo.


Però sempre punti di vista...in Portogallo serve x accedere agli hotel(l'avessero fatto in Italia apriti cielo le ferie sono sacre...), in Grecia esistono ristoranti per solo vaccinati...in Danimarca serve anche x andare dal parrucchiere a tagliarsi i capelli...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però sempre punti di vista...in Portogallo serve x accedere agli hotel(l'avessero fatto in Italia apriti cielo le ferie sono sacre...), in Grecia esistono ristoranti per solo vaccinati..*.in Danimarca* serve anche x andare dal parrucchiere a tagliarsi i capelli...


Serviva , dal momento che per loro era un documento (chiamiamolo così) momentaneo.
E ora,grazie alla % dei vaccinati (72%) e all'immunità di gregge raggiunta , lo stanno già eliminando e gli servirà solamente per i viaggi all'estero.

Invece solo da noi (forse anche la francia) si sta già pensando di "estenderlo" nonostante il 71% dei vaccinati over 12


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il vaxxino è un passaggio intermedio in una politica liberista il cui scopo è appunto rendere strumento politico una emergenza sanitaria.
> L'obiettivo è quello di azzerare il ceto medio, eliminandolo proprio dal tessuto economico e rendere milioni di medio e piccoli imprenditori bacino di forza lavoro sottopagata da sfruttare e senzxa alcun diritto lavorativo (e non solo).
> Tantissime partite iva stanno chiuidendo e tantissime ancora chiuderanno.
> Questo è il disegno su cui sta abilmente lavorando Draghi che è espressione della finanza internazionale che nullla a che vedere con l'interese di noi cittadini da alcun punto di vista.
> ...



Idee un pò confuse… politica liberista tesa a implementare il modello cinese…… ehmmmmm

Hai creato un nuovo Ossimoro


----------



## evideon (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Idee un pò confuse… politica liberista tesa a implementare il modello cinese…… ehmmmmm
> 
> Hai creato un nuovo Ossimoro.


Forse non mi sono fatto capire.
La mia chiosa relativa al modello cinese è riferita all'aplicazione delle misure anti covid.
Scrivo infatti che: "le misure politiche volte alla salvaguardia della salute pubbblica sono artatamente funzionali al raggiungimento di altri obiettivi".


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


----------



## numero 3 (5 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tocchi tutto in ambienti chiusi dove toccheranno centinaia di altre persone, molto più pericoloso del ristorante dove te ne stai al tuo posto.
> anche il negozio infatti è pericoloso.
> "pericoloso" tra virgolette ovviamente.
> va be mica tutti i non vaccinati vanno di prima mattina...
> ...


Comunque una frase che pronuncio spesso è " se il virus fosse veramente pericoloso come dicono saremmo già tutti morti".
Da quando siamo tornati dal primo lockdown guardiamoci intorno, al bar al lavoro sui mezzi a scuola...Tazzine che vengono toccate più volte, il barista me la passa io la tocco poi la ritocca un altro barista che la sistema nel carrello, un altro barista ancora che la sistema insieme alle altre e poi nella lavastoviglie..in loop
Sui mezzi? Corrimano sostegni paletti maniglie....vengono disinfettare a ogni viaggio?Ogni volta vengono toccate da persone diverse,al lavoro? Armadietti? Scatole penne biro telefoni?
Scuola poi non ne' parliamo..
Treni ( iosonopendolare)...
E questo MOLTO prima che i tifosi del vaccino hanno cominciato a vaccinarsi...
E i morti interisti dopo lo scudetto? Ne sono morti a vagonate? E gli italiani nelle piazze?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


Ma questo è normale.
Credono di fare un torto ai cittadini non vaccinati,ma il vero torto lo stanno subendo i ristoratori,commercianti,ecc,ecc

Oltre ad aver girato somme ridicole a queste categorie (tra l'altro neanche a tutte),ora si continua a penalizzarle o comunque a mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote.


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Comunque una frase che pronuncio spesso è " se il virus fosse veramente pericoloso come dicono saremmo già tutti morti".
> Da quando siamo tornati dal primo lockdown guardiamoci intorno, al bar al lavoro sui mezzi a scuola...Tazzine che vengono toccate più volte, il barista me la passa io la tocco poi la ritocca un altro barista che la sistema nel carrello, un altro barista ancora che la sistema insieme alle altre e poi nella lavastoviglie..in loop
> Sui mezzi? Corrimano sostegni paletti maniglie....vengono disinfettare a ogni viaggio?Ogni volta vengono toccate da persone diverse,al lavoro? Armadietti? Scatole penne biro telefoni?
> Scuola poi non ne' parliamo..
> ...


Quando si parla di contagi o patologie il discorso non deve essere impostato in termini di certezza ma di aumento del rischio e, quindi, delle probabilità di ammalarsi.
Avere rapporti sessuali non protetti con un partner sieropositivo aumenta il rischio di contagio. Ma può esserci il tizio che ne ha 50 e non si contagia e il tizio che ne ha uno e si contagia.
Mangiare tutti i giorni junk food aumenta il rischio di sviluppare patologie cardio-vascolari. Ma può esserci il tizio che mangia tutti i giorni junk food e campa novant'anni senza problemi e c'è il tizio che segue un'alimentazione equilibrata e a cinquant'anni ha un infarto miocardico acuto e ci lascia le penne.

La pericolosità di SARS-CoV-2 sta nella sua alta contagiosità e nel fatto che, rispetto ad altri virus responsabili di malattie respiratorie, causa un'incidenza di casi gravi più alta. Ma questo non significa che basti guardare un positivo per contagiarsi. E non necessariamente il contagiarsi implica anche l'ammalarsi.
Che poi siano state fatte scelte politiche di gestione dell'epidemia che non sempre hanno tenuto conto del reale rischio(es: chiese sì, teatri no, nonostante lo stesso rischio) non ci piove. Lo stesso si può dire per i ristoranti: la chiusura senza se e senza ma(salvo per l'asporto)non ha avuto molto senso perché stare a tavola al ristorante non comporta un aumento del rischio rispetto ad altre attività che invece sono state consentite.
Però queste decisioni palesemente errate della classe politica non devono indurre a sminuire il rischio contagio.


----------



## sharp (5 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma questo è normale.
> Credono di fare un torto ai cittadini non vaccinati,ma il vero torto lo stanno subendo i ristoratori,commercianti,ecc,ecc
> 
> Oltre ad aver girato somme ridicole a queste categorie (tra l'altro neanche a tutte),ora si continua a penalizzarle o comunque a mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote.


Non capisco quale torto subiscano i ristoratori e i commercianti visto che ad oggi il 72,8 per cento della popolazione ha il green pass (80 per cento se consideri solo gli over 12)


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di contagi o patologie il discorso non deve essere impostato in termini di certezza ma di aumento del rischio e, quindi, delle probabilità di ammalarsi.
> Avere rapporti sessuali non protetti con un partner sieropositivo aumenta il rischio di contagio. Ma può esserci il tizio che ne ha 50 e non si contagia e il tizio che ne ha uno e si contagia.
> Mangiare tutti i giorni junk food aumenta il rischio di sviluppare patologie cardio-vascolari. Ma può esserci il tizio che mangia tutti i giorni junk food e campa novant'anni senza problemi e c'è il tizio che segue un'alimentazione equilibrata e a cinquant'anni ha un infarto miocardico acuto e ci lascia le penne.
> 
> ...


Tutto vero, e ne approfitto per dirti che apprezzo i tuoi toni equilibrati, anche se la pensiamo diversamente a volte.
C'è questo spauracchio del contagio da Covid, come se contagiarsi equivalesse a morire. Una volta messe al sicuro le categorie fragili, secondo me, dovrebbe esserci un liberi tutti. Poi qualcuno più giovane morirà, ma come muore normalmente per un numero infinito di disgrazie possibili.
Invece la narrazione impone che il covid sia un morbo tipo peste, lo prendi e sei finito. Ma perchè?


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me sì, nuove varianti e nuovi pericoli.
> Fauci, non l'ultimo arrivato, ha parlato di primavera 2022 per vedere la luce
> prima di questa data non convince minimamente l'ottimismo
> 
> ...


La situazione non è affatto drammatica in UK. Hanno circa 100 morti al giorno contro i 1000 delle altre "ondate" a parità di contagi, e il picco di contagi l'hanno avuto un mese e mezzo fa, che è quello che ci si aspetta. Il problema non sarà l'aumento dei contagi ma l'aumento o meno dei morti e dei casi gravi. Le varianti ci saranno ma dovranno essere affrontate come un nuovo ceppo influenzale. Una variante non è un SARS cov3. Io non sono entusiasta del green pass ma mi sfuggono le obiezioni sui controlli. Non è mica necessario controllare chiunque entri su un treno o in metro o in un bar. Basta dire che é necessario averlo e se non ce l'hai durante un controllo a campione multa salata come se non hai il biglietto o se guidi senza documenti. Lo stesso per i locali pubblici. Non facciamo le cose più complicate di quello che sono.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma i britannici non avevano vaxxinato praticamente tutta la popolazione?
> Come sono possibili queste migliaia di contagi?


Perché il vaccino non immunizza ma riduce il rischio di complicazioni. Se avessero detto le cose come stanno invece di parlare di immunizzati e non immunizzati....


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, e ne approfitto per dirti che apprezzo i tuoi toni equilibrati, anche se la pensiamo diversamente a volte.
> C'è questo spauracchio del contagio da Covid, come se contagiarsi equivalesse a morire. Una volta messe al sicuro le categorie fragili, secondo me, dovrebbe esserci un liberi tutti. Poi qualcuno più giovane morirà, ma come muore normalmente per un numero infinito di disgrazie possibili.
> Invece la narrazione impone che il covid sia un morbo tipo peste, lo prendi e sei finito. Ma perchè?


In realtà il paragone con la peste non è molto lontano dalla realtà...a parte il fatto che la peste è batterica e questo è virale, gli effetti pandemici sono stati simili. Consideriamo che i milioni di morti di peste ci sono stati quando gli antibiotici non erano ancora in uso.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> No forse mi sono spiegato male, la somministrazione dei sieri ed il 5G non hanno ovviamente alcuna connessione. Era una elencazione degli strumenti in uso adottati per pianificare un controllo delle masse. Nessuna correlazione fattuale tra le due cose.


Hai detto sciocchezze per entrambe le cose comunque


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


dovrebbero essere denunciati e chiusi. non si può andar avanti a "ognuno fa come gli pare. poi i risultati sono sotto agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Comunque una frase che pronuncio spesso è " se il virus fosse veramente pericoloso come dicono saremmo già tutti morti".
> Da quando siamo tornati dal primo lockdown guardiamoci intorno, al bar al lavoro sui mezzi a scuola...Tazzine che vengono toccate più volte, il barista me la passa io la tocco poi la ritocca un altro barista che la sistema nel carrello, un altro barista ancora che la sistema insieme alle altre e poi nella lavastoviglie..in loop
> Sui mezzi? Corrimano sostegni paletti maniglie....vengono disinfettare a ogni viaggio?Ogni volta vengono toccate da persone diverse,al lavoro? Armadietti? Scatole penne biro telefoni?
> Scuola poi non ne' parliamo..
> ...


be non è così perchè i morti ci sono tutt'ora ma dipendono quantità e percentuali.
per dire i morti interisti non so chi l'abbia detto ma è una cagata atroce. erano a festeggiare in 20k tutti piuttosto giovani quindi di quelli se ne saranno contagiati il 10% e morti forse l'1% dei contagiati. cioè forse 5 sul totale aahhaha. figuriamoci se si nota come variazione.
treni scuole ecc infatti aumentano il contagio e anche i morti. ma c'è più attenzione in generale nella gente e nella pulizia. certo che se fosse peste saremmo tutti morti per davvero


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> In realtà il paragone con la peste non è molto lontano dalla realtà...a parte il fatto che la peste è batterica e questo è virale, gli effetti pandemici sono stati simili. Consideriamo che i milioni di morti di peste ci sono stati quando gli antibiotici non erano ancora in uso.


Sì ma tu diresti che il Covid ha la letalità della peste?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


Dai, non facciamone uno scandalo


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> La situazione non è affatto drammatica in UK. Hanno circa 100 morti al giorno contro i 1000 delle altre "ondate" a parità di contagi, e il picco di contagi l'hanno avuto un mese e mezzo fa, che è quello che ci si aspetta. Il problema non sarà l'aumento dei contagi ma l'aumento o meno dei morti e dei casi gravi. Le varianti ci saranno ma dovranno essere affrontate come un nuovo ceppo influenzale. Una variante non è un SARS cov3. Io non sono entusiasta del green pass ma mi sfuggono le obiezioni sui controlli. Non è mica necessario controllare chiunque entri su un treno o in metro o in un bar. Basta dire che é necessario averlo e se non ce l'hai durante un controllo a campione multa salata come se non hai il biglietto o se guidi senza documenti. Lo stesso per i locali pubblici. Non facciamo le cose più complicate di quello che sono.


multa salata come se non hai il biglietto ?
se non hai il biglietto su Trenitalia la multa è 50 euro entro 3 giorni, 100 euro entro 15 giorni, 200 euro oltre.
chiamala multa salata...praticamente per 50 euro, sempre se ti beccano, andrebbero tutti senza green pass
non siamo in Corea del Sud dove è impensabile salire su un treno senza biglietto...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> multa salata come per il biglietto ?
> se non hai il biglietto su Trenitalia la multa è 50 euro entro 3 giorni, 100 euro entro 15 giorni, 200 euro oltre.
> chiamala multa salata...praticamente per 50 euro, sempre se ti beccano, andrebbero tutti senza green pass


Ma in effetti sorge spontanea una domanda: se io vengo beccato senza green pass per esempio in un ristorante o sul treno, cosa rischio attualmente?


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


E difficilmente ne troverai che te lo chiederà, come giusto che sia


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma in effetti sorge spontanea una domanda: se io vengo beccato senza green pass per esempio in un ristorante o sul treno, cosa rischio attualmente?


non è facile essere beccati, perchè le autorità non possono verificare il tuo green pass ma spetta solo al gestore di un'attività o alla persona deputata come il controllore del treno.
per beccarti devono entrare in borghese nel luogo e coglierti sul fatto, cioè che entri e non te lo chiedono, così hai la sanzione amministrativa.
una volta superato l'ingresso, non rischi più niente perchè non sei obbligato a mostrarlo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è facile essere beccati, perchè le autorità non possono verificare il tuo green pass ma spetta solo al gestore di un'attività o alla persona deputata come il controllore del treno.
> per beccarti devono entrare in borghese nel luogo e coglierti sul fatto, cioè che entri e non te lo chiedono, così hai la sanzione amministrativa.
> una volta superato l'ingresso, non rischi più niente perchè non sei obbligato a mostrarlo


Davvero?


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> multa salata come se non hai il biglietto ?
> se non hai il biglietto su Trenitalia la multa è 50 euro entro 3 giorni, 100 euro entro 15 giorni, 200 euro oltre.
> chiamala multa salata...praticamente per 50 euro, sempre se ti beccano, andrebbero tutti senza green pass
> non siamo in Corea del Sud dove è impensabile salire su un treno senza biglietto...


Intendevo le modalità non l'entità della multa...


----------



## __king george__ (5 Settembre 2021)

Speranza ha detto che se la gente non si vaccina in autunno si rischiano nuove chiusure


----------



## hakaishin (5 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da sostenitore del Green pass come idea, debbo dire che sta venendo applicato in modo imbarazzante rendendo inutile la sua funzione.. Ieri sera in un ristorante, x altro anche di un discreto livello, nemmeno mi hanno chiesto se c'è l'avevo..


Infatti è una pagliacciata come già sostenuto..
Ieri in un locale a Milano , con solo tavoli dentro, nessuno ci ha chiesto i green pass. Una pizzeria molto frequentata che fa un sacco di coperti a sera.
Da quando è obbligatorio, a Milano non me l’ha mai chiesto nessuno il green pass. Vado ovunque senza. È una pagliacciata ed era logico finisse così


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> La situazione non è affatto drammatica in UK. Hanno circa 100 morti al giorno contro i 1000 delle altre "ondate" a parità di contagi, e il picco di contagi l'hanno avuto un mese e mezzo fa, che è quello che ci si aspetta. Il problema non sarà l'aumento dei contagi ma l'aumento o meno dei morti e dei casi gravi. Le varianti ci saranno ma dovranno essere affrontate come un nuovo ceppo influenzale. Una variante non è un SARS cov3. Io non sono entusiasta del green pass ma mi sfuggono le obiezioni sui controlli. Non è mica necessario controllare chiunque entri su un treno o in metro o in un bar. Basta dire che é necessario averlo e se non ce l'hai durante un controllo a campione multa salata come se non hai il biglietto o se guidi senza documenti. Lo stesso per i locali pubblici. Non facciamo le cose più complicate di quello che sono.


Se l'ondata è questa va bene. Però i morti giornalieri sono dieci volte tanto quelli del settembre dello scorso anno.
E la mortalità è assurda: 4000 contagi al giorno e più di 100 morti... più del 2% di mortalità al netto di vaccino e delle cure. Come mai Israele ha tra i morti un contagiato su mille?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Speranza ha detto che se la gente non si vaccina in autunno si rischiano nuove chiusure


Vabbè speranza..quello non lo tiene nei pantaloni…sogna le chiusure


----------



## Raryof (5 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Infatti è una pagliacciata come già sostenuto..
> Ieri in un locale a Milano , con solo tavoli dentro, nessuno ci ha chiesto i green pass. Una pizzeria molto frequentata che fa un sacco di coperti a sera.
> Da quando è obbligatorio, a Milano non me l’ha mai chiesto nessuno il green pass. Vado ovunque senza. È una pagliacciata ed era logico finisse così


In Italia fortunatamente non può durare perché chi ha delle attività pensa prima a non perdere i clienti piuttosto che diventare una specie di ospedalino filopolitico per esclusivi col green pazz.
E fanno bene, tanto la pagliacciata rimane lo stesso, non puoi cambiare gli italiani e fortunatamente quella mentalità da pmi, da impresetta famigliare sembra possa resistere ancora a lungo visto che è alla base della nostra ristorazione e ospitalità.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2021)

A me il Greenpass, l' hanno chiesto solo una volta da quando è entrato in vigore.

Da dei volontari ad una sagra di paese 

E ho girato svariati ristoranti e fatto vacanze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Speranza ha detto che se la gente non si vaccina in autunno si rischiano nuove chiusure



Solo noi in Italia potevamo mettere un beccamorto del genere come ministro della salute.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se l'ondata è questa va bene. Però i morti giornalieri sono dieci volte tanto quelli del settembre dello scorso anno.
> E la mortalità è assurda: 4000 contagi al giorno e più di 100 morti... più del 2% di mortalità al netto di vaccino e delle cure. Come mai Israele ha tra i morti un contagiato su mille?


Per UK i contagi sono 40 mila non 4 mila circa lo 0,3 percento
Più o meno lo stesso per Israele
Per l'italia circa 0,8%


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Speranza ha detto che se la gente non si vaccina in autunno si rischiano nuove chiusure


Con l'80% della popolazione over12 vaccinata con doppia dose ci saranno le stesse restrizioni come con lo 0% di popolazione vaccinata? Scherziamo? Minacce vuote, si rimettesse l'uccello nei pantaloni, il periodo Stasi è finito.
Ma temo che dopo i fasciorunner, siano già pronti i nuovi colpevoli: le casalinghe che leggono Facebook.


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo noi in Italia potevamo mettere un beccamorto del genere come ministro della salute.


Ma piace a draghi...


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Per UK i contagi sono 40 mila non 4 mila circa lo 0,3 percento
> Più o meno lo stesso per Israele
> Per l'italia circa 0,8%


Ah ecco mi pareva strano. Israele sono 7 su 8000 e hanno più no vax di tutti i paesi europei messi insieme comunque è evidente che in Italia la mortalità è troppo elevata e nessuno si è degnato di fare un protocollo su chi non trae beneficio dal vaccino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Settembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè speranza..quello non lo tiene nei pantaloni…sogna le chiusure


Adesso parla addirittura del 90% di vaccinati *almeno* per evitare lockdown (forse eh) . Non ha escluso lockdown pure col 90% e passa di vaccinati


----------



## evideon (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Hai detto sciocchezze per entrambe le cose comunque


Questo chiaramente è quello che pensi e posso dire lo stesso di te. Illuminami con le tue corrette e ampie vedute macroeconomiche, a me che ho laurea in economia e diversi master, oltre che occuparmi della materia per lavoro.
Attendo di attingere a piene mani dal tuo prezioso ed illuminato scibile.

P.s. ti invito ad essere più moderato ed educato nei toni e nell'uso delle parole.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso parla addirittura del 90% di vaccinati *almeno* per evitare lockdown (forse eh) . Non ha escluso lockdown pure col 90% e passa di vaccinati


attualmente in che percentuale saremmo?


----------



## evideon (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Perché il vaccino non immunizza ma riduce il rischio di complicazioni. Se avessero detto le cose come stanno invece di parlare di immunizzati e non immunizzati....


Un vaccino per definirsi tale deve immunizzare. Il resto sono solo chiacchere e speculazioni!
Questi per il covid NON sono vaccini ma sieri genici sperimentali e NON immunizzano.
Sul fatto che riducono i casi di complicazioni attendo ancora un altro anno di narrazione della novella e di raccolta dei dati per verificarer se effettivamente sè così.
Poi i dati si possono sempre interpretare....
Le parole ed i termini hanno un peso e sono anche sostanza oltre che forma, specie in ambito scientifico se si costringono milioni di persone a sottoporsi ad un trattamento genico sperimentale obbligandole tra l'altro ad assumersene pure la responsabilità per le reazini avverse.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In Italia fortunatamente non può durare perché chi ha delle attività pensa prima a non perdere i clienti piuttosto che diventare una specie di ospedalino filopolitico per esclusivi col green pazz.
> E fanno bene, tanto la pagliacciata rimane lo stesso, non puoi cambiare gli italiani e fortunatamente quella mentalità da pmi, da impresetta famigliare sembra possa resistere ancora a lungo visto che è alla base della nostra ristorazione e ospitalità.


È una cosa infattibile. Le solite cose alla maniera italiana…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attualmente in che percentuale saremmo?


Siamo intorno al 70%, anche se non so se di tutta la popolazione o dei vaccinabili, qualcuno ha scritto che togliendo gli under 12 saremmo già all'80%.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso parla addirittura del 90% di vaccinati *almeno* per evitare lockdown (forse eh) . Non ha escluso lockdown pure col 90% e passa di vaccinati


Non vede l’ora lui. Questo è il peggiore di tutti. Andrebbe rimosso e processato


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attualmente in che percentuale saremmo?


Al 4.9., 64.1% della popolazione ha completato il ciclo e il 71.6% ha fatto almeno la prima dose.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad un mese da tale stupidata, al secolo green pass o certificato verde per gli italiani, possiamo fare un bilancio.
> 
> Non ha dato vantaggi particolari, se non per il fatto che qualcuno ha dovuto fare il tampone rapido che altrimenti probabilmente non avrebbe fatto e quindi hai avuto qualche dato in più nella sorveglianza.
> A dire il vero da quando si è aperto un po' il mercato privato con prezzi calmierati trovi piuttosto di frequente persone sottoporsi ad un test rapido per il solo fatto di avere un raffeddore o un mal di gola temendo il covid, senza alcuna necessità di green pass.
> ...


Io vorrei solo capire a che punto siamo nella lotta al covid e che autunno e inverno ci aspettano.
Tutto il resto viene dopo.

Vediamo se questa imponente campagna di vaccinazione ha dato i suoi frutti.

Io mi appresto a tornare a una vita più o meno normale ma con tutte le contraddizioni del caso, tipo tornerò a giocare a calcio nel mio bel campionato amatoriale del sabato ma farò palestra prenotandomi da app e rispettando norme e distanze.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vorrei solo capire a che punto siamo nella lotta al covid e che autunno e inverno ci aspettano.
> Tutto il resto viene dopo.
> 
> Vediamo se questa imponente campagna di vaccinazione ha dato i suoi frutti.
> ...


I frutti della campagna vaccinale? Guardo un dato: il 4.9.2020 i ricoverati in TI erano 121, il 5.9.2021 sono 572. Ho visto Rezza stappare lo champagne perché abbiamo superato un'altra ondata, ma ha omesso di sottolineare che eravamo a agosto con temperature medie sopra i 35 gradi! Penso che il covid sia abbondantemente mutato _anche per colpa dei vaccini._


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso parla addirittura del 90% di vaccinati *almeno* per evitare lockdown (forse eh) . Non ha escluso lockdown pure col 90% e passa di vaccinati


Avevi qualche dubbio ?
Questo sarebbe capace di richiedere il lockdown anche con il 99% della popolazione vaccinata.
Ma bisognerebbe vedere anche chi suggerisce queste cose,perchè di certo lui non è un individuo con cervello pensante. 
Durante la prima ondata,prima che venisse smerdat,si faceva dettare la linea,riga dopo riga,da Ricciardi.
Ora chissà...

P.S Ricordiamo che solo qualche settimana fa aveva dichiarato qualcosa tipo "improbabile tornare ai lockdown, con l'immunità di gregge (vaccinazioni al 70%) saremo fuori pericolo"


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma in effetti sorge spontanea una domanda: se io vengo beccato senza green pass per esempio in un ristorante o sul treno, cosa rischio attualmente?


Multa da 400 a 1000 euro. Il ristoratore lo stesso, ma x ogni persona che c'è dentro senza green pass. Se il ristoratore è recidivo c'è anche la chiusura del locale x 3 giorni. Ai ristoratori non conviene molto rischiare


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Davvero?


No, l'amico ha scritto che una cosa che non sta ne il cielo ne in terra.


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è facile essere beccati, perchè le autorità non possono verificare il tuo green pass ma spetta solo al gestore di un'attività o alla persona deputata come il controllore del treno.
> per beccarti devono entrare in borghese nel luogo e coglierti sul fatto, cioè che entri e non te lo chiedono, così hai la sanzione amministrativa.
> una volta superato l'ingresso, non rischi più niente perchè non sei obbligato a mostrarlo


Ma dai...continuiamo con le fake news e va bene così.


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attualmente in che percentuale saremmo?


65,2% vaccinati totali, con almeno una dose 72,8% se si considerano solo i vaccinabili (over 12) 72,4% vaccinati totali, 80,8% almeno una dose


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> I frutti della campagna vaccinale? Guardo un dato: il 4.9.2020 i ricoverati in TI erano 121, il 5.9.2021 sono 572. Ho visto Rezza stappare lo champagne perché abbiamo superato un'altra ondata, ma ha omesso di sottolineare che eravamo a agosto con temperature medie sopra i 35 gradi! Penso che il covid sia abbondantemente mutato _anche per colpa dei vaccini._


Io non ci ho mai creduto al vaccino ma pretendo che dopo averlo fatto mi si lasci vivere.
Il mio l'ho fatto, ora basta.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Multa da 400 a 1000 euro. Il ristoratore lo stesso, ma x ogni persona che c'è dentro senza green pass. Se il ristoratore è recidivo c'è anche la chiusura del locale x 3 giorni. Ai ristoratori non conviene molto rischiare


Confermo : dalle mie parti hanno beccato uno a sorseggiare un caffè senza green pass e gli hanno rifilato una multa da 400 euro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Multa da 400 a 1000 euro. Il ristoratore lo stesso, ma x ogni persona che c'è dentro senza green pass. Se il ristoratore è recidivo c'è anche la chiusura del locale x 3 giorni. Ai ristoratori non conviene molto rischiare


Ah ecco, ora mi suona meglio. Impossibile non ci fossero delle sanzioni.


----------



## Andris (5 Settembre 2021)

oggi pomeriggio sono andato allo stadio a seguire il calcio "minore", nessuno ha chiesto il green pass.
tutto ciò dinanzi alla polizia locale, centinaia di persone senza alcun controllo
una stupidata che neanche viene richiesta in tutte le occasioni, facile farlo nello stadio di Serie A con le telecamere puntate per far vedere come sono belli i controlli peccato ci siano migliaia di gare di provincia in Italia.
alla prossima le persone risparmieranno 15 euro di tampone per avere il green pass, questa è la morale di oggi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2021)

-


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi pomeriggio sono andato allo stadio a seguire il calcio "minore", nessuno ha chiesto il green pass.
> tutto ciò dinanzi alla polizia locale, centinaia di persone senza alcun controllo
> una stupidata che neanche viene richiesta in tutte le occasioni, facile farlo nello stadio di Serie A con le telecamere puntate per far vedere come sono belli i controlli peccato ci siano migliaia di gare di provincia in Italia.
> alla prossima le persone risparmieranno 15 euro di tampone per avere il green pass, questa è la morale di oggi


Sinceramente di questo non mi lamenterei, odio lo stato di polizia simil lockdown, con i carabinieri che controllavano anche le buste della spesa.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spero si abbiano venduto la partita questi asini bipedi.


topic sbagliato?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Settembre 2021)

sharp ha scritto:


> Non capisco quale torto subiscano i ristoratori e i commercianti visto che ad oggi il 72,8 per cento della popolazione ha il green pass (80 per cento se consideri solo gli over 12)



Per non parlare del fatto (che io condivido) di incentivare la cessione di suolo pubblico gratuito per permettere a sti pori cristi di recuperare un pò.

Nel mio paese hanno chiuso la viabilitá di una vis per permettere ai ristoranti locali di installare tavolini all’aperto.

Andando a Como ci sono intere piazze che negli anni passati erano deserte con ristoranti che facevano 20 coperti a testa riempite con centinaia di tavolini pieni fino all’orlo anche un Giovedí sera qualsiasi, Il parcheggio della funicolare é stato chiuso e riempito di tavolini (pieno anche lì). In tutto viale Geno i ristoranti hanno le loro piattaforme con i tavolini, andando in centro si scoprono anche locali che senza la presenza di tavoli fuori neanche si conoscevano (anche lì pieni).
Appunti sulle chiusure, ok, ma dire che i ristoranti questa estate siano stati danneggiati e questo a causa del Green pass é ingiusto. Poi alcuni locali con solo posti interni ci sono, ma come dicevi tu. Tra esenti e chi ce l’ha l’81% degli italiani ha il Green pass per vaccinazione, direi che non sono un numero piccolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> topic sbagliato?


Ero dentro l'altra discussione , come ho fatto a scriverlo qui ?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per non parlare del fatto (che io condivido) di incentivare la cessione di suolo pubblico gratuito per permettere a sti pori cristi di recuperare un pò.
> 
> Nel mio paese hanno chiuso la viabilitá di una vis per permettere ai ristoranti locali di installare tavolini all’aperto.
> 
> ...


Tutto vero, infatti i ristoratori oggi hanno ben poco di cui lamentarsi. E ci mancherebbe, dopo le chiusure horror...


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Settembre 2021)

Co


evideon ha scritto:


> Questo chiaramente è quello che pensi e posso dire lo stesso di te. Illuminami con le tue corrette e ampie vedute macroeconomiche, a me che ho laurea in economia e diversi master, oltre che occuparmi della materia per lavoro.
> Attendo di attingere a piene mani dal tuo prezioso ed illuminato scibile.
> 
> P.s. ti invito ad essere più moderato ed educato nei toni e nell'uso delle parole.


Cosa c'entra la laurea in economia e i tuoi master con il controllo delle masse con il vaccino o il 5g. Si vede che ti sono serviti a poco. È ovvio che ognuno scrive quello che pensa, se scrivi cose al limite della decenza ti esponi ai commenti. Non ho bisogno di elencarti i miei titoli di studio e le mie esperienze lavorative per giustificare i miei commenti, almeno credo. Mi scuso comunque per il tono del mio commento.


----------



## evideon (5 Settembre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra la laurea in economia e i tuoi master con il controllo delle masse con il vaccino o il 5g. Si vede che ti sono serviti a poco. È ovvio che ognuno scrive quello che pensa, se scrivi cose al limite della decenza ti esponi ai commenti. Non ho bisogno di elencarti i miei titoli di studio e le mie esperienze lavorative per giustificare i miei commenti, almeno credo. Mi scuso comunque per il tono del mio commento.



Accetto ovviamente le scuse, come educazione mi impone, ma verifico che persisti nell’uso di termini inappropriati in un confronto civile come “decenza” riferito alle idee altrui, per cui ritengo non vi siano i presupposti per un ulteriore civile confronto tra noi.

Se manca il rispetto è inutile andare oltre.

E’ chiaro che non sei incline al sereno dialogo senza le continue provocazioni.

Detto questo per me si chiude definitivamente qualsiasi commento alle tue, presenti e future.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Un vaccino per definirsi tale deve immunizzare. Il resto sono solo chiacchere e speculazioni!
> Questi per il covid NON sono vaccini ma sieri genici sperimentali e NON immunizzano.
> Sul fatto che riducono i casi di complicazioni attendo ancora un altro anno di narrazione della novella e di raccolta dei dati per verificarer se effettivamente sè così.
> Poi i dati si possono sempre interpretare....
> Le parole ed i termini hanno un peso e sono anche sostanza oltre che forma, specie in ambito scientifico se si costringono milioni di persone a sottoporsi ad un trattamento genico sperimentale obbligandole tra l'altro ad assumersene pure la responsabilità per le reazini avverse.


Non è proprio così. Un vaccino deve stimolare il sistema immunitario a produrre gli anticorpi per un determinato agente patogeno. Se a valle della vaccinazione l'organismo è immune oppure no dipende dall'agente patogeno non tanto dalla tecnica con cui viene preparato il vaccino. Per alcuni.patogeni dopo l'assunzione del vaccino siamo effettivamente immuni per altri no. Nel caso del SARS cov2 non c'è una completa immunità ma l'organismo è in grado di riconoscere il patogeno e reagire di conseguenza. Come per altri virus in caso di mutazioni l'organismo riconosce comnque il virus anche se non ha la protezione completa.


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Accetto ovviamente le scuse, come educazione mi impone, ma verifico che persisti nell’uso di termini inappropriati in un confronto civile come “decenza” riferito alle idee altrui, per cui ritengo non vi siano i presupposti per un ulteriore civile confronto tra noi.
> 
> Se manca il rispetto è inutile andare oltre.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente non siamo in sintonia. Finiamola qui e amici come prima.


----------

